# 5 wire fan wiring? anyone know?



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2009)

im getting some fans that have a 5wire connector on them.

does anyone know how to wire them up?

they are 24v fans for a dell server and im wiring them to a meanwell 12v psu.(they will work. already tested)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

they have red, 2 black, yellow, and blue.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

looks to use a pcie connector.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd say 

yellow power

2 blacks ground

blue read out


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

why are the blacks always on the ground?


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'd say
> 
> yellow power
> 
> ...



Uhmm 2 blacks? lol aren't you missing a color there dude? heh

Just saw Fits post but you did miss red. there's your power


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

as big as the fan is and for what it was designed for im assuming its like this....


yellow - 24v power
red - 12v power
blue - RPMs
black - 24v ground
black - 12v ground


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 9, 2009)

That could very well be dude.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> as big as the fan is and for what it was designed for im assuming its like this....
> 
> 
> yellow - 24v power
> ...



Didn't see the red.

Yea that would be my guess too

I bet your could tie the red yellow together, along with the black. 

Then do what you want with the blue....toss it or hook it up one or the other.


----------



## timta2 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would double check with the manufacturer (web site?) once you know the model number. They probably have a pin out listed somewhere.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

no info at all on it. been searching for a week now.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

Well it is DC

not 

AC


Little harder to fry......so you could play around


Hooking it up backwords should just make it spin backwards....


----------



## Grings (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_main.asp

theres info sheets on some delta fans here, not sure if they have that connector (it may be dell specific), but worth a look if you know the model no


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

all it says is red = + and black = -.

says nothing about the other wires.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

maybe yellow is a remote antenna wire like in a car stereo...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

and blue hooks to a smurfs ass right?


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 9, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA Yellow is hooked to Smurfet it's for her hair dryer dude bahahaha


----------



## Binge (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> and blue hooks to a smurfs ass right?



+1 Smurfodomy


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> and blue hooks to a smurfs ass right?



you never know....it could very well be up a smurfs ass.



I bet there is controller that can switch between different voltages for different speeds. Just hook up red and black and see what she does.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

joking aside.... once we figure out the wiring delema all i need is a harness made and sleeved for 8 pcie connectors...


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as google can tell it maybe a Unipolar 4 Phase Stepper Motor in the past used in 5 1/4" floppy disk drives.  Reading up you may need a controller to control the output to the different phases.  How did you get them working in the first place?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

so plug and play may not work? 

im ordering these in the morning so i need to know asap.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> so plug and play may not work?
> 
> im ordering these in the morning so i need to know asap.



I reckon connect the yellow and red together and the two blacks together and apply only 12V for the moment.  To make sure, I would say you should get the same resistance reading between yellow-black and red-black, the blue I would also assume is RPM, between blue and black should be different, the odd one out.  Got to say though, you are definately a hardware junkie!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah... if you do the math...

8 x 237cfm = 1896cfm

but then you think they can run from 3v(i tested) to 32v... i bet thats over 2400cfm. i gotta bolt this thing down or it will take off.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> all it says is red = + and black = -.
> 
> says nothing about the other wires.



Hook the black upto the ground and play around with the red wire, should be fine. they ain;t that easy to blow up

How about getting one of these fits? http://www.streetrodcatalog.com/manufacturers/spal/fans.shtml

From reading around - jst been googling - It seems the extra wires are just for speed sensors and control - not an issue if your going to be running them at full. just use the standard wires and ignore the extras


----------



## Yin (Jan 9, 2009)

maybe there is 2 sensors?

blue measures air flow?
yellow measures rpm?
red power?
black negatives?

not 100% sure about it


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 9, 2009)

Yin said:


> maybe there is 2 sensors?
> 
> blue measures air flow?
> yellow measures rpm?
> ...



I wouldn't say airflow, as you would see the sensor for that.
Temps maybe?


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 9, 2009)

have you tried lining up and even connecting the PCIe power connector? turn it on and BOOM! just joking, seriously don't do that though.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jan 13, 2009)

PWM and RPM could be the blue and yellow. Maybe.


----------

